# Road Trips and Rats?



## definemylife (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I had two rats that had been together their whole lives as far as we know. Not too long ago the one died (he had tumors and was pretty old) and now his brother is very sad. We started carrying him around in a pouch and he loves it. Totally loves it!

So majority of the day we carry him around, go to the store with him, go to the park with him, cook, clean, watch movies with him, you name it. He does great and when he's back in his cage and he sleeps a while, but then he's desperate to come back out! (Which is very different than before when his brother was around and they loved spending most the time in their cage and didn't like to be carried around.)

So anyways, here's the thing:

We are going on a road trip for almost 2 weeks, we have someone who lives with us who will take care of him when we are gone (but not carry him around all day, just keep him in the cage).

During this trip we will be doing a lot of camping and hiking.

I am torn, I feel so horrible leaving him without us, he will be so sad and lonely at home while we are gone, but on the other hand, I feel like it may be unsafe to bring him with us.

Anyone travel with their rats or anyone have any insight that can help me make the right decision?


----------



## Monan (Nov 20, 2008)

I traveled with my two rat girls a couple of times. They loved it. We didn't camp though but rented a cabin where I could set up their "travel cage" for them to sleep and for save keeping.
I don't know where you live, but hot temperatures may be a concern. Your rat does not sound like an escaper or explorer, but I think he needs a cage for keeping him save; there are all kinds of predators he could run into and other dangers. If your hiking trips are very long and you cannot take him with you, I wouldn't feel comfortable to leave him in a car (if temperature is a concern) or tent. 
Some rats are not made for travel. The two boys I have now I would never take on a trip. I think it's up to you to estimate if he is comfortable, you can accomodate his needs, and most important you can protect him of any danger he may face. You really to prepare and think everything through. I can tell you my rats' "suitcase" was bigger than mine. 
Maybe you can do a "test" trip with him for just one day and one night and camp very close by your home to see how it goes.


----------



## Monan (Nov 20, 2008)

If you can make him come with you safely, it will be definitely better than leaving him behind. He will be so sad and alone. How old is he. Is he healthy?


----------



## definemylife (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you!

We won't be anywhere that would be too hot, if anything probably chilly at night (up in mountains) is what I would be more worried about, especially since they don't have each other to cuddle up together. We would definitely have a cage to put him in for nights and when we aren't carrying him in the pouch, we have some smaller cages, but I think I will look into something that might be more suitable for traveling.

Monan, what do you use as your girl's travel cage?

Also, I don't think he is an escaper at all, we would put him down in the grass and walk away a little bit and he would come back and sit right between our feet. He knows we have the food! 

Health-wise he is fine, he is old (we estimate around around 4 or 5) he is just a little on the fatty side.

Also, we have taken him on mini trips up where I work for a few days about 2 hours away and stay with family, he seems to have no prob at all with it. Sleeps in the car, and seems relaxed when we are up there. 

So thanks, I think I am going to move forward...I will try to post pics of him in the exotics of the world! (ok, maybe not so exotic, but for him I am sure it will be! ) 

Thanks again!


----------



## Monan (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow. I never had a rat this old. You definitely should take him with you. He will do fine. I would be more afraid he would die at home from loneliness. If your car is big enough to have the cage build up at the back seat that would be ideal. I didn't have the space for it. So I used as standard Petco cage, because it could be folded. I had to build it up at night or when we arrived at at stay. On the road etc I mostly had my rats in a ferret carrier bag next to me, as mine where not calm at all and were all over the place when given the chance. I had a small hammock in the bag. It compensates the car movements and makes their travel more comfortable. Some other rat owners use cat carriers with a hammock in it. I have never tried but it sounds very convenient. It even may replace the cage... and save you many questions from other people. 
Regarding cold nights. Where does your boy sleep? In a box or a hammock? Just make sure he has enough tissues or fleece etc he can stuff in his bed if he feels chilly. Rats are pretty good in dealing with colder temperatures if they have enough "insulation material." Heat is their enemy. Where do you go? I would love to the pictures.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It sounds like a bad idea to take rats on a trip like that.
When I go camping I would not ever take my rats, to many issues that could potentially crop up.

Honestly your better of leaving them home.
If the poor boy is 4+ the last thing he needs is stress of travel like that. It could make or break his health.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think it would be a problem, but it depends on what he will be exposed to. At this point, he's very dependant on you and could become ill if alone and stressed. If he can have a good, comfy cage and place to sleep where he will be safe from predtors (car perhaps?) then he should be okay. Whatever you do, keep him free of drafts (allow a completely enclosed place with snuggly stuff) and make sure he doesn't have to have anything change about his diet, even bring water with you that he is used to. It will help keep the stress down for him. If you do take him, be prepared and alert for any problems, and be sure to drive down and end the trip if anything arises.

I take my rats places all the time, camping included, even when we go up into the mountains and stay in cabins- the boys hate being alone without me and are quite content with travelling- I have taken them to everywhere under the sun since they were babies and they are accustomed to it.


----------

